# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Help !!!cái nam châm điện này làm thế nào cho chạy được các bác ơi ???

## Tuấn

em vừa tháo một cái nam châm điện ra, nó nguyên bản là ở cái máy cấp nút chai. Theo em hiểu thì nó có mấy con nam châm điện, bi chừ em tháo một con nhỏ nhỏ ra, nó thế này ạ :



hộp điện nó đây :



3 sợi bên trái là nguồn vào, có cái ổ cắm 3 chân, còn 3 sợi bên phải là ra cái nam châm ạ, bi chừ cắm điện thì cái hộp nó chết òi, làm sao cho nó hút được, cả nhà giúp em với  :Smile:  thanks cả nhà he he  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Cái mạch kia e nghĩ là để điều chỉnh lực từ. bác thử bỏ hết mạch đi, cấp điện thẳng vào 2 dây đầu vào nam châm, em nghĩ trước mắt kiếm cái nguồn điện áp thấp test thử trước, nếu nó hút rồi mần tiếp.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

các chân nó kí hiệu như thế này ạ :

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái mạch kia e nghĩ là để điều chỉnh lực từ. bác thử bỏ hết mạch đi, cấp điện thẳng vào 2 dây đầu vào nam châm, em nghĩ trước mắt kiếm cái nguồn điện áp thấp test thử trước, nếu nó hút rồi mần tiếp.


Thử bằng AC hay DC bác ui ?

----------


## anhxco

Nếu e đoán đúng về chức năng của cái board thì bác có thể mua 1 trong các loại sau:
http://dimmervn.blogspot.com/2014/08...ua-dimmer.html

rồi gắn đầu ra vào 2 sợi dây của nam châm từ, vặn từ thấp lên cao và thử ( cẩn thận củi lửa với thằng điện lưới nhé bác  :Smile: )

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

nam châm dùng diện DC , cái hộp điều khiển nó chỉ là cái bộ phận nắn dòng AC thành DC và có cái núm xoay chỉnh luôn hiệu điện thế DC , anh thử cấp 12 VDC hay 24VDC trực tiếp vào là biết liền , bảo đảm cái cục nam châm nó hút liền.

Nếu nó diễn ra như giả thiết của em , thì anh cứ tìm mạch chỉnh DC khác là ok , quan trọng anh phải tra được thông số nam châm max bao nhiêu VDC , rồi ráp lại xài thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

thanks bác, em kiếm con, mai thử phát  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> nam châm dùng diện DC , cái hộp điều khiển nó chỉ là cái bộ phận nắn dòng AC thành DC và có cái núm xoay chỉnh luôn hiệu điện thế DC , anh thử cấp 12 VDC hay 24VDC trực tiếp vào là biết liền , bảo đảm cái cục nam châm nó hút liền.
> 
> Nếu nó diễn ra như giả thiết của em , thì anh cứ tìm mạch chỉnh DC khác là ok , quan trọng anh phải tra được thông số nam châm max bao nhiêu VDC , rồi ráp lại xài thôi.


He he DC em có luôn  :Smile:  để em thử phát  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> nam châm dùng diện DC , cái hộp điều khiển nó chỉ là cái bộ phận nắn dòng AC thành DC và có cái núm xoay chỉnh luôn hiệu điện thế DC , anh thử cấp 12 VDC hay 24VDC trực tiếp vào là biết liền , bảo đảm cái cục nam châm nó hút liền.
> 
> Nếu nó diễn ra như giả thiết của em , thì anh cứ tìm mạch chỉnh DC khác là ok , quan trọng anh phải tra được thông số nam châm max bao nhiêu VDC , rồi ráp lại xài thôi.


Theo em thấy với các linh kiện trên mạch thì nó không có nắn dòng AC->DC à. 
Với lại nếu nam châm điện để hút sắt thì dc hay ac đều ok

----------


## Diyodira

Lấy 1 hộp còn sống cho họat động rồi đo là biết liền hà.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## solero

Lần theo mạch thì em thấy con này dùng điện AC vì không thây con Diode nào cả.
Cụ lấy thử cái mạch tăng giảm độ sáng đèn dây tóc loại công suất ~100W lắp thử xem nào. Em nghi con Triac (3 chân) kia bị tèo rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Lấy 1 hộp còn sống cho họat động rồi đo là biết liền hà.


Báo cáo, em cho điện 24VDC vào thì nó hút luôn ạ, nhưng mà yếu. Con này theo nguyên tắc là nó hút một cục sắt khá to cách nó 5mm rồi nhả ra hút vào liên tục. Vậy em nghĩ chắc nó phải hút được khoẻ hơn.

Trên cục nam châm nó ghi : 200v. 0.6A 50/60 HZ. Vậy là AC hay DC ạ ? một cụ vác cục y chang thế này về cắm điện 220 AC thì nó rung rung và đẩy cục sắt ra chứ không hút ạ, cũng yếu ạ.

Để em kiếm nguồn 48vdc thử xem nó có hút khoẻ không ạ. Em còn mấy con nữa, nặng chắc vài chục kg, hơi nặng để làm máy khoan từ he he  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

tưởng gì , em đang có 1 cục đế nam châm , đường kính tầm 1 tấc , xài 80VDC , lực hút 196kg , hàng mới chưa xài , tra mạng của nhật giá 70000 yên hehehe. Giờ có máy khoan từ rồi nên vứt xó HAHAHA , đẹp tuyệt vời , chút lôi hình ra khoe chơi

----------


## nhatson

cục này của mấy cái feeder cấp liệu tự dog 
 :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Nó ghi như vậy là điện lưới AC rồi bác, cứ căm điện nhà vào mà thử. Nếu bác thử bằng điện DC thì cẩn than đo dòng không vượt quá 0.6A là được

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Nếu vậy thì cái trimer chỉ để chỉnh cường độ thôi. Tần số rung thì dùng điện lưới 50/60Hz rồi.
Cái con bị nổ chắc là triac


http://www.eleccircuit.com/ac-lights-dimmer-with-triac/

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> tưởng gì , em đang có 1 cục đế nam châm , đường kính tầm 1 tấc , xài 80VDC , lực hút 196kg , hàng mới chưa xài , tra mạng của nhật giá 70000 yên hehehe. Giờ có máy khoan từ rồi nên vứt xó HAHAHA , đẹp tuyệt vời , chút lôi hình ra khoe chơi


Báo cho bác tin buồn nhá, đầu tuần tới lính nhà em vào trong Sì gòn làm đới, bác cất cái đế từ cửn thựn không em lại theo chưn đám kia vào là bác mệt với em he he  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Mần 1 con đi bác!

----------

CBNN, Gamo, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuanlm

> các chân nó kí hiệu như thế này ạ :


Mạch này ok, chỉ thiếu cái cầu chì thôi mà bác

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là cái đế từ của em đó , be bé mà hút được 196KG mới ghê.... hehehe cho anh biết hình dạng luôn , ngon mà vào đây nhón nhé

----------


## Tuấn

> đây là cái đế từ của em đó , be bé mà hút được 196KG mới ghê.... hehehe cho anh biết hình dạng luôn , ngon mà vào đây nhón nhé


Ui bác Nam ơi, nam châm của bác 0,5A, mờ thía lào em lại có một mớ nam châm điện chả hiểu sao lại lên đến 1,5A lận, chạy thử DC200V hút phát kéo luôn cô đi xem máy ngoài đường ngã lăn quay ra mới sợ  :Smile:  làm gì với cái của này bi chừ nhỉ ?

----------


## Gamo

Hút chị em phụ nữ? :x

----------


## vanlam1102

> Hút chị em phụ nữ? :x


hút phụ kiện và hàng giả @@

----------


## Nam CNC

nói chung hút đủ thứ luôn chứ chẳng chơi , không khéo ngay mai anh em tới nhà anh xin cái cục nam châm này còn hơn đi mua vé xem HAGL đá bóng luôn ấy chứ.

----------


## solero

Nó chỉ hút vải không thì tốt.

----------


## Luyến

Ăn xin đựoc cục nam châm điện lực hút kinh hoàng  :Big Grin:  của anh Tuấn về em chế luôn cái bàn từ. Sau này phay mấy vật nhỏ nhỏ khỏi phải Lo đến đồ gá nữa rồi.
Show trước cái bàn từ chiều em chế bộ nguồn 110vdc hút cho phê.

----------

Gamo, jimmyli, Tuấn

----------


## jimmyli

hix ông anh Tuấn sì pam lại quên thằng em rồi hix hix

----------


## Tuấn

> hix ông anh Tuấn sì pam lại quên thằng em rồi hix hix


Hì, đang thử xem nó dư lào đã chớ  :Smile:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## linhdt1121

em cũng muốn chế 1 cái khoan từ với động cơ xe đạp điện,hôm sau hẹn bác 1102 để cho 1 chiếc. Bác Tuấn kiếm cái đó chỗ nào đấy chỉ e với.

----------


## Luyến

Báo cáo các bác hôm nay em đi tìm mua mấy con tụ về làm cái mạch cho ra hồn nhưng khu nhà em ko tìm ra tụ vôn lớn và mi cao lên đành chạy ra chỗ thợ sửa tivi vặt tạm con tụ 160v 220uf này về cũng làm được cầu đi đi ốt 1 chiều cùi. Cũng ra đựoc điện 80vdc  :Big Grin: . Cấp điện vào cho cục nam châm thì nó hút bịch phát. 4 bác đực dựa nhà em ra dựt mạnh mới tách sắt ra đựoc, áng áng lực hút đựoc 200kg. Nhưng cắm điện 1 hồi thì thấy cục nam châm nóng kết luận cục biến áp của em dòng cao quá ko phù hợp với cục nam châm này như vậy em cứ dùng tạm nguồn 48vdc đã sau này tính sau.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

em thấy ghi 200V 1.5A, cụ này có ghi tần số > chạy AC, cụ muốn chạy DC em nghĩ phải đo lại R từ R sẽ tính ngược lại áp DC cụ có thể dung, khi dùng liên tục thời gian dài em nghĩ dòng sẽ  1/3 ~ 1/2 so với danh định 

b/r

----------

Gamo, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em thấy ghi 200V 1.5A, cụ này có ghi tần số > chạy AC, cụ muốn chạy DC em nghĩ phải đo lại R từ R sẽ tính ngược lại áp DC cụ có thể dung, khi dùng liên tục thời gian dài em nghĩ dòng sẽ  1/3 ~ 1/2 so với danh định 
> 
> b/r


Cắm AC nó chạy è è giựt giựt bác ạ, nó là ở cái máy cấp liệu nên nó nhả hút nhả hút liên tục. Bi chừ muốn nó không nhả chắc phải dùng DC. Em mới thử 24v thấy cũng được được.
Cụ Luyến xung phong chuột bạch thử lắp lên làm bàn phay xem có ổn không. ( Nhớ đội mũ bảo hiểm không nó văng thì tèo  :Smile:  ) Cụ thử con nhỏ xem có làm máy khoan từ được không nhé. Thấy nó ghi 0,6A chi đó he he  :Smile:  Cụ làm được thì em bắt chước. ( đỉnh cao của DIY là xúi được người khác làm những việc mình không dám làm he he he he  :Smile:  )

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ làm được thì em bắt chước. ( đỉnh cao của DIY là xúi được người khác làm những việc mình không dám làm he he he he  )


Em khoái câu này của bác  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> em thấy ghi 200V 1.5A, cụ này có ghi tần số > chạy AC, cụ muốn chạy DC em nghĩ phải đo lại R từ R sẽ tính ngược lại áp DC cụ có thể dung, khi dùng liên tục thời gian dài em nghĩ dòng sẽ  1/3 ~ 1/2 so với danh định 
> 
> b/r


Em ko biết đo r và r mà bác nói. Em thử cấp điện dc bằng 1/2 áp danh định vừa cấp nguồn vừa thử ah. Chạy điện DC điện áp cao em sợ lắm ah. Ko có trở xả ko để ý nó giật cho thì thốn lắm ah.
Hôm nay em đi mua tụ hỏi chủ bán hàng có tụ 1000uf 200v em mua mấy con ông chủ quán bảo cậu mua về làm gì định làm dùi cùi điện ah. Nghĩ lại mới thấy Nguy hiểm.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> ( đỉnh cao của DIY là xúi được người khác làm những việc mình không dám làm he he he he  )


Em biết ngay anh không giám làm lên xúi em. Anh thử thò ngón tay vào giữa cục nam châm và miếng sắt xong để em cắm điện xem nó hút có mạnh ko nào.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nam châm điện thì thường là dc các bác ạ. Dùng ac nó hút nhả liên tục chỉ làm được máy rung. Muốn dùng trực tiếp điện ac thì phải cấu tạo đặt biệt, có vòng tự ngẫu ngắn mạch. Khi đó thì nó hút được liên tục, nhưng không khoẻ như dùng dc.

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhxco

> Em ko biết đo r và r mà bác nói. Em thử cấp điện dc bằng 1/2 áp danh định vừa cấp nguồn vừa thử ah. Chạy điện DC điện áp cao em sợ lắm ah. Ko có trở xả ko để ý nó giật cho thì thốn lắm ah.
> Hôm nay em đi mua tụ hỏi chủ bán hàng có tụ 1000uf 200v em mua mấy con ông chủ quán bảo cậu mua về làm gì định làm dùi cùi điện ah. Nghĩ lại mới thấy Nguy hiểm.


Dòng AC thường ghi trên nhãn là dòng hiệu dụng cả rồi, bác cứ cấp DC rồi lấy đồng hồ đo dòng DC coi sao <= cái dòng AC ghi trên nhãn là đc à. Thường thì nếu bác cấp DC thì áp nhỏ hơn áp AC, bao nhiêu thì còn tùy thực tế ạ. Tụ thì bác kiếm không ra con lớn thì nối // nhiều con nhỏ, mấy con 200v e thấy trong nguồn máy tính nhiều.

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy em này nó 1.5A , nếu dùng liên tục thì cứ xem như cục nhiệt , 80x1.5A=120W cũng nóng phỏng tay à , bù lại lực hút ghê gớm hơn , nếu không có tản nhiệt chắc khó mà dùng làm đế từ . Nếu có muốn DIY làm đồ gá thì nên thiết kế các cái gờ chặn lại , lực hút vuông góc thì mạnh nhưng đẩy ngang nó cũng không chặt đâu nhớ nhé mấy bác , không để ý dao ăn vào miếng phôi nó bay 1 phát né không kịp

----------


## Luyến

@ anhxco
Em thấy dùng nguồn 48vdc là ổn rồi, dùng điện áp cao cục này nóng quá sót ruột lắm.
@ Anh Namcnc
Trên cục đế này của em đựoc phân ra làm 2 cục lam châm điện độc lập nhau , phần fe nhô ra ít quá lên ko phay được gờ chặn. Quá trình hút sinh ra nhiệt em nghĩ là ko lo ngại vì nước tứoi nguội tứoi phôi liên hệ tục sẽ làm mát cho cả cái đế luôn ah.

----------


## solero

Em mới nhặt được 1 mớ cục nam châm này.



Chích điện 36VDC thấy ăn 0.35A. Tải ước tính lên được 15Kg. Thử tải với 1 nam châm


em lắp 4 cục vào thì 1 mình  với tay và chân đè mà không thể bẻ ra được.


Cụ nào cần thì em lấy hộ.

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc, giá nó thế nào vậy bác? Nếu rẻ thì bác mua tặng em vài bộ :x :x :x

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em mới nhặt được 1 mớ cục nam châm này.
> 
> Đính kèm 5751
> 
> Chích điện 36VDC thấy ăn 0.35A. Tải ước tính lên được 15Kg. Thử tải với 1 nam châm
> Đính kèm 5752
> 
> em lắp 4 cục vào thì 1 mình  với tay và chân đè mà không thể bẻ ra được.
> Đính kèm 5753
> ...


ib cho em cái giá.

----------


## Gamo

À, mà em quên, các bác tính dùng nam châm để thay cái eto thì lưu ý là nam châm lực hút vuông góc thì rất mạnh nhưng phương ngang thì yếu (các bác cứ thử vào cửa hàng bán nam châm thì thấy là khi người ta cần tách 2 thanh nam châm ra, họ trượt ngang 2 thanh nam châm thì tách ra được trong khi kéo vuông góc thì vô phương).

Do đó, bác Luyến nếu tính dùng nó để thay cái eto thì coi chừng nó giữ miếng sắt của bác ko nổi đó nhe.

----------

writewin

----------


## Gamo

> Em mới nhặt được 1 mớ cục nam châm này.
> 
> Đính kèm 5751
> 
> Chích điện 36VDC thấy ăn 0.35A. Tải ước tính lên được 15Kg. Thử tải với 1 nam châm
> Đính kèm 5752
> 
> em lắp 4 cục vào thì 1 mình  với tay và chân đè mà không thể bẻ ra được.
> Đính kèm 5753
> ...


Bác nào ở Xì Gòn thích thì post lên để bác Solero ship chung luôn nhé. 

Gamo: 10 bộ, mặc dù chưa biết vác về làm giề  :Smile: )
Bebegat: 4 bộ

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

Cho xin giá đi cà rem!

----------


## Gamo

Cà Rem đẹp chai 

Vậy chốt lại Xì Gòn đặt cha mua giùm 14 con nam châm nhé. Cho xin số TK để chuyển tiền :x :x :x

----------


## solero

> Cho xin giá đi cà rem!


50k/con cụ nhé.




> Cà Rem đẹp chai 
> 
> Vậy chốt lại Xì Gòn đặt cha mua giùm 14 con nam châm nhé. Cho xin số TK để chuyển tiền :x :x :x


OK cụ. Em tét ok xong gửi cụ. Tại lười chưa đi nhặt về  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

Mình có 1 em này, đang dùng để giữ đồng hồ so trên máy tiện (máy tiện thì bán rồi).

Mua thêm 2 cục nữa. Bác Gamo ship hộ nhé.

Thks

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, vậy Cà Rem ơi, 16 con nhé. Tới tay bebegat & bác Huân nâng giá gấp đôi  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

Ở Đà Nang không ai ham hố ta, lấy ít thì không bõ, lấy nhiều thì k biết làm gì  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Đưa lên bàn thờ ngắm như em nè bác  :Wink: )

----------


## zentic

Cho e ké 5 cục nha, em ở tân Bình, bàu cát, 0908908982 quyền, có Anh nào đứng ra mua e chạy wa gửi thóc

----------


## Tuấn

Ở quê em có lệ thu hồ các bác ạ, áp vào trường hợp này mà cứ theo lệ quê em thì mỗi cục chủ thớt thu 1k, chả mấy chốc mà được chầu cà phê he he  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Ở quê em có lệ thu hồ các bác ạ, áp vào trường hợp này mà cứ theo lệ quê em thì mỗi cục chủ thớt thu 1k, chả mấy chốc mà được chầu cà phê he he


Chết rồi bác Tuấn đòi tiền phế rồi. Kiểu này phải hối lộ 1 vài em may ra mới yên ổn được hý hý

----------

zentic

----------


## vndic

Cho mình 4 cục nam châm này với

Thank bạn

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bác Cà Rem: 21 cục cho TP.HCM. Các bác qua đây thì nhớ chuẩn bị mua cafe đãi em.

Gà Mờ: 10 cục
Bác Bebegat: 4 cục
Bác Huân già: 2 cục
Bác Zentic: 5 cục

Bác vndic ở đâu?

----------


## vndic

Mình ở Hà nội, đã inbox địa chỉ cho Bạn rồi
Thank

----------


## Tuấn

> Chết rồi bác Tuấn đòi tiền phế rồi. Kiểu này phải hối lộ 1 vài em may ra mới yên ổn được hý hý


Hôm nào em rủ mấy cha lên chỗ bác đòi chầu cà phê he he  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

a kem đắt hàng thế,đừng quên của e 4 chú nha,mà a gửi số tk đi để e gửi lúa

----------


## Nam CNC

Chắc cha Kem này là đầu nậu cung cấp nam châm điện hút cái đĩa công tơ đồng hồ điện lực đây mà.

----------


## ABCNC

Cho e ké 4 cục nhé bác Gamo, sẽ ck cho bác Kem, còn hàng gửi chung trên sg, tết lên trển off e lấy luôn

----------


## Gamo

Ok, thế thì tất cả các bác mua hàng gửi tiền bác Kem hết đi, bác Kem ship chung về chỗ em. Em chịu tiền ship cho. Bạn Kem cho mình xin số TK luôn nhé.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## lekimhung

Lúc trước em xem TV, thấy nam châm điện dùng AC thì có thể hút được nhôm, đồng, chì luôn, người ta ứng dụng vào xử lý rác thải, sau khi qua giai đoạn phân tách sắt, thì người ta dùng nam châm điện cho dòng điện AC chạy qua để phân tách nhôm(lon nước ngọt) ra khỏi rác. Mà hút được nhôm thì mấy bác sướng rồi nhe, sau này làm máy nhôm thì gá đồng hồ xo lên không sợ.

----------


## anhxco

> Lúc trước em xem TV, thấy nam châm điện dùng AC thì có thể hút được nhôm, đồng, chì luôn, người ta ứng dụng vào xử lý rác thải, sau khi qua giai đoạn phân tách sắt, thì người ta dùng nam châm điện cho dòng điện AC chạy qua để phân tách nhôm(lon nước ngọt) ra khỏi rác. Mà hút được nhôm thì mấy bác sướng rồi nhe, sau này làm máy nhôm thì gá đồng hồ xo lên không sợ.


cái nì e nghĩ là phân kim bác ạ, cứ thằng nào dẫn điện là chơi thuốt, mà hình như nó đẩy thì phải.

----------


## lekimhung

> cái nì e nghĩ là phân kim bác ạ, cứ thằng nào dẫn điện là chơi thuốt, mà hình như nó đẩy thì phải.


Bác nói em mới để ý, có lẽ nó đẩy thiệt, tại vì thấy lon nước ngọt cứ đi qua là bay vèo vèo.

----------


## zentic

Bác kem cho số tk va phone để ace Liên hệ chứ

----------


## Luyến

mấy cục nam châm này chỉ dùng để chế khoan từ thì ok, làm bàn phay thì không ổn tẹo nào. em chuột bạch rồi đây ạ.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

tui đã nói là phải có cái gờ thì mới có thể phay được , nhưng cái này mài thì ok.

----------


## solero

> Bác kem cho số tk va phone để ace Liên hệ chứ


Em PM rồi cụ nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

à solero nhớ bán thêm cho tui 4 cái nha, nói gà mờ nó thanh toán trước tui thanh toán sau cho nó hen , nhớ xác nhận đơn hàng nhé ( mua giúp người bạn )

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lão Kem nhớ bổ sung thêm 4 cục nữa cho dân Xì Gòn nhé. Mai em chạy ra ngân hàng gửi tiền 14 con của em & lão Nam cho lão

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe, lão Kem nhớ bổ sung thêm 4 cục nữa cho dân Xì Gòn nhé. Mai em chạy ra ngân hàng gửi tiền 14 con của em & lão Nam cho lão


Gà mờ gửi tiền cho solero giúp tui cái nghen. Tui gửi lại sau. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ok ok

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

> Hehe, lão Kem nhớ bổ sung thêm 4 cục nữa cho dân Xì Gòn nhé. Mai em chạy ra ngân hàng gửi tiền 14 con của em & lão Nam cho lão


Bác gamo không mua giúp mình 2 con à?

----------


## Gamo

Dạ em tưởng ông anh gửi tiền lão Kem rồi?  :Wink: )

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, lão Kem, vậy em sẽ đại diện lão Nam, a. Huân, ppgas gửi lão tiền 20 con nhé. Chiều nay hoặc sáng mai em gửi. Đang bị tên khach hàng dí tí

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> Dạ em tưởng ông anh gửi tiền lão Kem rồi? )


Có 2 con, gửi mất 16k cho bọn NH phí quá, để anh em cafe vui hơn.

----------


## solero

Bom hẹn giờ về rồi các cụ nhé!

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao ít thế?  :Wink: 

Sáng nay đã gửi bác tiền 20 cục nam châm
Gamo: 10 cục
Bebegat: 4 cục
Nam Coca: 4 cục
a. Huan già: 2 cục

Các bác nào ở Xì Gòn đã gữi tiền cho Solero & muốn ship ké thì vui lòng lên tiếng để bạn Kem gửi chung luôn nhé

----------


## ABCNC

ABCNC 4 cục ko ở SG nhưng vẫn ship ké bác Gamo  :Smile: , (đã ck thẳng cho bác Kem rùi), hôm nào lên đó mình sẽ ghé lấy, cám ơn

----------


## Luyến

Bác gà mờ mua làm gì nhiều thế ?
Nhìn chỗ này mà thèm, ước gì nó là của em  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Bác gà mờ mua làm gì nhiều thế ?
> Nhìn chỗ này mà thèm, ước gì nó là của em


Anh có con khủng thế rồi thì cần gì. Mà chỗ này nhiều gấp đôi chỗ cụ Gà lấy hi hi

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em cũng chưa biết dùng nó làm gì bác ợ, chắc đưa lên tủ thờ  :Smile: )

Vậy bác ship 24 con qua em nhé

----------


## Luyến

Bác gà mờ nhận đựoc hàng thì găm hết đi đừng đưa cho bác nào.  :Big Grin:  làm 1 cái bàn map khủng cỡ 400x600 sau này làm 1 máy mài từ thì tuyệt.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Em nhận được khói rồi. Em sẽ chuyển sớm cho cụ:

Gamo: 10 cục
Bebegat: 4 cục
Nam Coca: 4 cục
a. Huan già: 2 cục
ABCNC: 4 cục

Tổng: 24 cục

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, máy mài từ ra sao hả bác?

Lão Solero khoe là còn khoảng 100 con á bác  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

hic, chờ mãi mà ở ĐN cũng k ai lấy là sao ta, carem có hỗ trợ gì không để a đơn thân độc mã lấy về ngâm cứu đây!

----------


## linhdt1121

anh Kem ơi,tuần này e ko đc ra ngoài,để t7 tuần sau e gửi tiền nhé,còn hàng thì khi nào xuống HN thì a gửi cho e cũng đc vì ngày thường anh gửi e cũng chả nhận đc.

----------


## ppgas

> Hoho, em cũng chưa biết dùng nó làm gì bác ợ, chắc đưa lên tủ thờ )
> 
> Vậy bác ship 24 con qua em nhé


Gamo, hàng về chưa? Sáng thứ 7 ra Trung Nguyên cafe đi, nhớ cầm theo 4 cục :Smile: .

----------


## Gamo

Kem, gửi hàng chưa?  :Wink:

----------


## solero

29 quả lựu đạn lên đường từ hôm kia rồi. Nhưng nó nặng quá nên em gửi chậm ạ.

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Coi chừng tui với lão Kem bị bắt vì tội tàng trữ vũ khí  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

chờ hàng vào em lo đi tia mấy cô xung quanh coi có cô nào xài trang phục có nhiều sắt, mai mốt mượn anh Gà mớ này về ngồi trong nhà cắm điện xong ngồi tập thể dục mắt chơi, hé hé hé

----------


## Gamo

Sao ko có nam châm hút vải ta?  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hàng của bác Kem đã về, đề nghị các chủ thớt qua nhận hàng nhé!!!

----------


## ppgas

Bác gà, trước hết cảm ơn bác đã gánh nợ dùm :Smile: 
Tui đề nghị coi được không nhé  :Smile: , 
1- hẹn bác ở quán cafe Trung Nguyên, q.1, (chỗ Diamond plaza) vào khoảng 11h trưa mai. Các bác có tên trong danh sách chịu khó chạy ra chém tí rồi cùng vác hàng về. Anh em thấy sao?
2- Không thì bác gà cho cái 'tụ điểm' nhận hàng anh em tự chạy qua lấy.

----------


## CKD

Dời về Trung Nguyên Lý Thường Kiệt & Vĩnh Viễn được ko mấy bác. Định bụng là sms các bác trưa mai cafe.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thế các bác thích ở đâu thì em chiều. Vậy đâu đây hả các bác?

----------


## Gamo

Trưa mai em cũng có việc phải chạy ra khu Vĩnh Viễn, vậy chúng ta chốt Trung Nguyên ngã tư Lý Thường Kẹt - Vĩnh Viễn hé. Nếu bác nào ko ra được thì em sẽ hẹn ra Diamond thứ 3  :Smile: )

----------


## ppgas

Ok. Vậy 11 giờ Trung Nguyên LTK-VV mai, thứ 2, hành bác gà quá  :Smile: .

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy giờ gà mờ ? tao ra đó lấy giúp ông bạn 4 cục và gửi tiền luôn , sáng quên vụ này.

----------


## Gamo

Nam CNC: Hehe, 11h nhé.

Bebegat: hehe, sợ gì phiền vì nếu đi Diamond thì ông trả tiền cà phê mà  :Smile: )

----------


## solero

> Hàng của bác Kem đã về, đề nghị các chủ thớt qua nhận hàng nhé!!!


Cụ kiểm hộ em xem có con nào bị rơi mất chốt an toàn hay kíp nổ không nhé? Mà cụ thử xem có con nào bị xịt không nổ thì em đền cục khác ạ.

----------


## ppgas

> Nam CNC: Hehe, 11h nhé.
> 
> Bebegat: hehe, sợ gì phiền vì nếu đi Diamond thì ông trả tiền cà phê mà )


Trả tiền mời anh em cafe là danh dự mà hehe... tui trả tui trả.

----------


## CKD

Tới hẹn mà chỉ mình ta với ta. Hic

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ặc ặc vừa ở khu Tạ Uyên mua đai răng lúc 11h10

----------


## ppgas

Nguyên cái xóm chợ Nhật Tảo trưa nay nó ồn thôi rồi luôn...  :Smile: . Ông Gà trưa nay có đàn, cùng gáy đinh tai nhức óc :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Bom hẹn giờ về rồi các cụ nhé! 
> Đính kèm 5814


Chờ nguồn 36v nữa là thử luôn. Cảm ơn cụ solero lần nữa.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## minhtriet

> Chờ nguồn 36v nữa là thử luôn. Cảm ơn cụ solero lần nữa.


Cái này là khoan từ hả cụ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Cái này là khoan từ hả cụ?


Cái thân của máy taro (chắc là vậy  :Smile: ) có đế điện từ...

----------


## anhxco

> Chờ nguồn 36v nữa là thử luôn. Cảm ơn cụ solero lần nữa.


Đẹp phết, 4 cục này ngón hết bao nhiêu A cho 36V, em có cái nguồn 36V k rõ của photo hay máy in, chắc cũng đc 3-4A ( e đoán thế), nếu phù hợp mà cụ chưa có nguồn thì nhắn e biếu cụ 1 cái.

----------


## linhdt1121

cụ làm 2 cái cục ôm vào cái thân nó,thêm cái mặt bích nữa làm luôn cái khoan bàn,2 trong 1 luôn.ngon bổ rẻ luôn.

----------


## solero

24v-0,33A thôi các cụ nhé. 36V hơi nong nóng đấy.

----------


## solero

> Chờ nguồn 36v nữa là thử luôn. Cảm ơn cụ solero lần nữa.


Cái này cụ thêm cái đuôi phía sau chống bị bênh khi khoan nhé!
P/s: Cái thân em nhìn như là rỗng. Cụ khoan lỗ rồi luồn dây 4 em nam châm vào đó là tuyệt cú mèo.

----------

ppgas

----------


## linhdt1121

> Cái này cụ thêm cái đuôi phía sau chống bị bênh khi khoan nhé!
> P/s: Cái thân em nhìn như là rỗng. Cụ khoan lỗ rồi luồn dây 4 em nam châm vào đó là tuyệt cú mèo.


a kem gửi lại cho e số TK đi.chiều qua ra HN mà ko có số để gửi luôn.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà bác Bebegat kiếm cái nguồn 36v ở đâu thía? Em kiếm khắp Xì Gòn mà ko ra

----------


## anhxco

Khổ thân cụ ghê, chạy khắp SG luôn  :Big Grin: , Em có đó, cụ bebe k lấy e gửi cụ nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Khổ thân cụ ghê, chạy khắp SG luôn , Em có đó, cụ bebe k lấy e gửi cụ nhé.


Bác anhxco biếu em cảm ơn, đang cần. Lúc nào có dịp đáp lễ. 
Gà mờ, ông tự sử đi. Dân công nghệ mà lị...  :Smile:  ah mà cảm ơn ông chỉ dẫn sáng nay nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> Bác anhxco biếu em cảm ơn, đang cần. Lúc nào có dịp đáp lễ. 
> Gà mờ, ông tự sử đi. Dân công nghệ mà lị...  ah mà cảm ơn ông chỉ dẫn sáng nay nhé.


Hehe, e có 2 con, biếu 2 bác luôn! inbox dùm e cái địa chỉ!

----------

Gamo

----------


## ppgas

> Cái này cụ thêm cái đuôi phía sau chống bị bênh khi khoan nhé!
> P/s: Cái thân em nhìn như là rỗng. Cụ khoan lỗ rồi luồn dây 4 em nam châm vào đó là tuyệt cú mèo.


Chỉ là để thử thôi kem, sẽ làm cái đuôi dài như bác gợi ý. Cảm ơn.
Cái này là sắt hộp 3-4li gì đó, đúng là nếu cho dây vào lòng hộp thì tuyệt cú vời... hehe.

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, e có 2 con, biếu 2 bác luôn! inbox dùm e cái địa chỉ!


Em kiếm k ra 2 con 36v, có con 24v bé bé xinh xinh, cụ gà mà lấy con 24v nhé (theo recommend của cà rem)
Up cái hình cho nó máu:

Board vàng 36v, board xanh 24v (board này e đoán vì thấy tụ 35V)

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> cụ làm 2 cái cục ôm vào cái thân nó,thêm cái mặt bích nữa làm luôn cái khoan bàn,2 trong 1 luôn.ngon bổ rẻ luôn.


Chưa hiểu ý cho lắm cụ linhdt.

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, iu bác Anhxco quá :x :x :x Bác cứ ship hết cho em rồi em xử lý cha ppgas  :Smile: )

Bebegat đẹp chai: theo như bác cà rem nói thì chạy 36v nóng lắm, ông chạy 24v thôi nhé  :Smile: )

Đùa thôi, con nào cũng được, bác Anhxco cứ ship cho cha ppgas hoặc em rồi bọn em tự quýnh lộn phân chia  :Smile: ). Thật ra tại đang chuẩn bị đào lại dự án alpha step driver, con integrated h-bridge chỉ chạy max 40v nên kiếm nguồn 36v chạy cho an toàn :x :x :x

----------


## anhxco

> Ui giời ui, iu bác Anhxco quá :x :x :x Bác cứ ship hết cho em rồi em xử lý cha ppgas )
> 
> Bebegat đẹp chai: theo như bác cà rem nói thì chạy 36v nóng lắm, ông chạy 24v thôi nhé )
> 
> Đùa thôi, con nào cũng được, bác Anhxco cứ ship cho cha ppgas hoặc em rồi bọn em tự quýnh lộn phân chia ). Thật ra tại đang chuẩn bị đào lại dự án alpha step driver, con integrated h-bridge chỉ chạy max 40v nên kiếm nguồn 36v chạy cho an toàn :x :x :x


ok, e có địa chỉ 2 bác rùi, e sẻ gửi 1 trong 2, cơ mag 2 con nguồn nì dòng k đc cao đâu cụ nhé. Con 36V kia e đoán tầm 100w thui, e có 1 con 36v khoảng 200w( đoán luôn) trước đem ra chạy con makita ma này e tìm k ra, nếu cụ cần vậy thì để mai e lục lại đống rác của e xem.

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

ý em là nó ntn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ui giời ui, iu bác Anhxco quá :x :x :x Bác cứ ship hết cho em rồi em xử lý cha ppgas )
> 
> Bebegat đẹp chai: theo như bác cà rem nói thì chạy 36v nóng lắm, ông chạy 24v thôi nhé )
> 
> Đùa thôi, con nào cũng được, bác Anhxco cứ ship cho cha ppgas hoặc em rồi bọn em tự quýnh lộn phân chia ). Thật ra tại đang chuẩn bị đào lại dự án alpha step driver, con integrated h-bridge chỉ chạy max 40v nên kiếm nguồn 36v chạy cho an toàn :x :x :x


Hehe... tui quánh ông làm gì cho nó... mỏi tay, chỉ cần lách sang bên gỡ cái 'ống nhòm' của ông thì ông có nước... quánh gió  :Smile: . 
Ông thích cục nào thì cứ chọn 1 cục, cục còn lại để tui, tui chỉ là hobby thôi. Nguồn 36v thì dụ ahdvip :Smile:  đặt quấn cho 1 cục, vài ngày xong

----------


## anhcos

Mình lấy 2 cái nam châm nhưng chưa biết xài vào vụ gì, chắc cho nó hút cục sắt ngay cửa, thằng trộm vô nó rơi trúng đầu. 
Ngoài làm máy khoan từ, có bác nào giúp thêm ý kiến khác hấp dẫn hơn không?

----------


## Gamo

Em thì đang tính làm máy taro giống lão Pepegat á. Taro 3ly, 4 ly rất khó làm tay (gãy mũi) trong khi đó cái khoan bàn ở nhà thi chỉ quay được 1 chiều, taro xong là phải cầm mũi taro xoay ra. Không biết có cách nào chỉnh cho cái khoan bàn quay ngược lại ko?

----------


## solero

> Em thì đang tính làm máy taro giống lão Pepegat á. Taro 3ly, 4 ly rất khó làm tay (gãy mũi) trong khi đó cái khoan bàn ở nhà thi chỉ quay được 1 chiều, taro xong là phải cầm mũi taro xoay ra. Không biết có cách nào chỉnh cho cái khoan bàn quay ngược lại ko?


Cụ thử làm cách này xem:

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em thì đang tính làm máy taro giống lão Pepegat á. Taro 3ly, 4 ly rất khó làm tay (gãy mũi) trong khi đó cái khoan bàn ở nhà thi chỉ quay được 1 chiều, taro xong là phải cầm mũi taro xoay ra. Không biết có cách nào chỉnh cho cái khoan bàn quay ngược lại ko?


cụ gắn con servo vào, torque control luôn, khỏi sợ gẫy mũi nhé  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

theo giải pháp cơ khí

----------


## Gamo

> cụ gắn con servo vào, torque control luôn, khỏi sợ gẫy mũi nhé


Ặc ặc...  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

KHông biết cái dụng cụ để gắn vào máy để taro đấy gọi là gì và có thể mua ở đâu bác NS nhỉ
Hay là có thể DIY đc k ạ?

----------


## linhdt1121

các bác cho e hỏi,cái nam châm điện này có thể dùng nguồn bất kỳ 36v hay phải có mạch ổn dòng đúng 0,33A thì nó mới ko nóng.

----------


## solero

Nguồn cung cấp thì thường cao hơn thiết bị. Thiết bị ăn bao nhiêu thì lấy bằng đó.
Chạy 36V là bị nong nóng đấy nhá. Khuyến cáo chạy 24V thôi.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nguồn cung cấp thì thường cao hơn thiết bị. Thiết bị ăn bao nhiêu thì lấy bằng đó.
> Chạy 36V là bị nong nóng đấy nhá. Khuyến cáo chạy 24V thôi.


Ok.e tưởng phải dùng nguồn dòng
P/s: t2 e chuyển tiền nhé.

----------


## Gamo

> ok, e có địa chỉ 2 bác rùi, e sẻ gửi 1 trong 2, cơ mag 2 con nguồn nì dòng k đc cao đâu cụ nhé. Con 36V kia e đoán tầm 100w thui, e có 1 con 36v khoảng 200w( đoán luôn) trước đem ra chạy con makita ma này e tìm k ra, nếu cụ cần vậy thì để mai e lục lại đống rác của e xem.


Oi, đã nhận được hàng của bác anhxco, iu bác quá :x :x :x Cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé!!!

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

> Oi, đã nhận được hàng của bác anhxco, iu bác quá :x :x :x Cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé!!!


Theo tinh thần trận ẩu đả vừa rồi, cụ gà giữ cho em con 24v nhé. Cấm sờ, cấm cắm nhé :Smile: .
Cảm ơn anh-sờ-cô lần nừa. Trước xuân cho đi, đầu năm có lộc!

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Theo tinh thần trận ẩu đả vừa rồi, cụ gà giữ cho em con 24v nhé. Cấm sờ, cấm cắm nhé.
> Cảm ơn anh-sờ-cô lần nừa. Trước xuân cho đi, đầu năm có lộc!


bác pepegai, con 24v đó e lấy về chưa có cắm thử luôn đó, chút bác may mắn  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

hehe, mời tui cafe đi rồi đưa cho. Con 36v bị gãy mất góc, hư 2 con diode rồi >.<

----------


## Gamo

> theo giải pháp cơ khí


Hmm, làm đàng hoàng phải theo cách này, nhưng mà có vẻ phức tạp quá nhỉ? Ko biết có sản phẩm đã làm sẵn như thế ngoài thì trường ko?

Em tò mò, thông thường các cụ làm taro bằng cách nào?

----------


## anhcos

Taro bằng tay, còn từ M6 trở xuống nhanh thì gắn vô máy khoan tay rồi canh mà bấm, mình xài cho nhôm thôi chứ sắt chắc sợ không xong.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ah, hehe, dùng khoan tay ko sợ bị gãy hả bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu taro lổ xuyên thì quá dễ , chứ taro lổ có đáy thì có ngày lãnh hậu quả nhé , nhưng khuyên Gà mờ đừng dùng khoan tay, tay mày yếu lắm , lúc lắc là gãy mũi taro ngay.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mày cứ đùa. Tau dùng khoan bàn chứ  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

em cứ thắc mắc mãi các bác ạ.
trên nhãn của cái máy khoan từ nó ghi 13000N có phải là lực hút của nam châm không ạ? nếu dựa theo công thức 
P=m*g
Trong đó: P - trọng lực (N)
m: Khối lượng(Kg)
P = 1*9.81 = 9.81(N)
1N = 1/9.81 = 0.101936799 (Kg)

như vậy cục nam châm trên đế của máy khoan từ này có thể hút được 13000N=13000*0.101936799=1325.178387 kg

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu nhãn nó ghi thế thì chắc dám lắm à , ngày trước thấy triển lãm giới thiệu mấy cái nam châm điện để cẩu hàng là phôi thép phẳng thì cục be bé vài trăm kg chứ không ít đâu , cũng có thể lực hút 1.3 tấn đó , nhưng có chính xác với mấy ông china không thì phải kiểm mới biết , giao cho Trung tâm 3 test đi bác Luyến hehehehe , thông thường China có hệ số ngược , nếu spindle 2.2kw thì cứ nghĩ nó 1.5kw cho nó lành , nhưng so với em 1.5kw của japan hay italy thì thua xa thế thì thực tế còn bao nhiêu ta ?

----------


## Luyến

> nếu nhãn nó ghi thế thì chắc dám lắm à , ngày trước thấy triển lãm giới thiệu mấy cái nam châm điện để cẩu hàng là phôi thép phẳng thì cục be bé vài trăm kg chứ không ít đâu , cũng có thể lực hút 1.3 tấn đó , nhưng có chính xác với mấy ông china không thì phải kiểm mới biết , giao cho Trung tâm 3 test đi bác Luyến hehehehe , thông thường China có hệ số ngược , nếu spindle 2.2kw thì cứ nghĩ nó 1.5kw cho nó lành , nhưng so với em 1.5kw của japan hay italy thì thua xa thế thì thực tế còn bao nhiêu ta ?


Nếu lực hút tương đương 1.3 tấn thì mấy cục nam châm điện của anh chị em nhà mềnh gom thời kỳ gian vừa rồi liệu có làm được đế khoan từ không. Em có 3 cục của bác Tuấn cho mà chưa đủ linh kiện chế thành máy khoan từ liệu khi chế xong đế khoan với lực hút như vậy có khả thi không?

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu so với giá mới thì nên gom mấy em đó chế , chứ có hàng 2nd đầy đường Tô Hiến Thành quận 10 thì chế không ngon , ngoài ra còn cái đầu khoan hộp số 4 cấp nữa mới hiệu quả

----------


## ngocbh2001

50/60 hz là ac rồi bác

----------


## ngocbh2001

cái này là của lò viba

----------

